# Charge de Macbook Pro : Surchauffe / Perte de puissance



## Johnprod (6 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Voilà j'ai remarqué un problème sur mon Macbook Pro Early 2011 qui ne fait plus de doutes désormais. 

Il chauffe, voire même surchauffe, dès qu'il est *en charge*. Les ventilateurs tournent à 6000, le maximum. 

Et c'est flagrant, lorsque l'ordinateur n'est pas branché, ils tournent à 2000. Je branche, et au bout de 3 ou 4 minutes, ça grimpe progressivement jsuqu'à atteindre 6000 alors que dans le moniteur d'activité tout est à 0% et j'ai 6 Go de RAM libre sur 8. 

Autre chose, lorsque je joue à un jeu (Mafia 2 (grosse puissance demandée donc)), sur batterie, il passe nickel, sans lag, avec résolution maximale. 
Lorsque mon macbook est branché au secteur, le jeu lag c'est injouable. 
Donc on dirait une perte de puissance

D'où peut provenir ce problème? 
Je ne sais pas où chercher je ne comprends pas. 

Core i7 2.2 Ghz / 8Go RAM

Merci


----------



## VeryBigBro (6 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Sur quel taille de MBP?


----------



## Johnprod (6 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, c'est un 15 pouces


----------



## VeryBigBro (6 Mai 2013)

Je pencherais sur un problème de carte graphique alors. Il faudrait que tu détermines laquelle tu utilise a quelle moment (genre idle batterie / jeux batterie / idle secteur).

Tu peux aller faire un tour ici pour déterminer laquelle fonctionne


----------



## Johnprod (6 Mai 2013)

Pourtant encore ce matin, mon chargeur secteur était branché, il n'arrêtait pas de souffler. 
Une fois ma batterie chargée, j'ai débranché, et là... en deux minutes. Mes deux ventilateurs se sont arrêtés. 

Je ne pense pas que ce soit la CG. 

Est ce possible que mon chargeur secteur soit défectueux?


----------



## VeryBigBro (6 Mai 2013)

Je pense pas, ce que tu décris correspond pas mal a une surchauffe de la CG, il embraye quand il est sur secteur et débraye quand il est sur batterie... Mais rien ne t&#8217;empêche de tester avec un autre magsafe.

Tu l'as déjà dépoussiéré?


----------



## Johnprod (6 Mai 2013)

Je l'ai dépoussiéré ce matin. 
Je sens une légère amélioration c'est déjà ça. 

Pourquoi la CG surchauffe c'est fait pour non? D'autant que je ne fais pas des trucs de ouf avec mon Mac.


----------



## VeryBigBro (6 Mai 2013)

Simplement un bug qui la sollicite de façon indésirable... Tu as fait le test pour qu'on voit si ça vient bien de la ou non?


----------



## Johnprod (6 Mai 2013)

Visiblement c'est la Carte HD3000 qui est utilisée.


----------



## VeryBigBro (6 Mai 2013)

Sur batterie ou quand ça surchauffe?


----------



## Johnprod (6 Mai 2013)

Les deux, sur batterie et sur secteur


----------



## tommy35 (6 Mai 2013)

a mon avis fais und test hardware  ca pourrait aider a detreminer le probleme .


----------



## Johnprod (6 Mai 2013)

Comment faisons ça?


----------



## tommy35 (7 Mai 2013)

il faut etre connecte et redemarrer ton macbook pro en maintenant appyuer la touche D .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h58 ----------

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1509?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## jeeb23 (18 Octobre 2019)

J'ai exactement le même problème depuis plusieurs mois. Mon macbook pro 15 pouces retina mid 2012 surchauffe de dingue dès qu'il est en charge, et l'ordi commence à lagguer au bout de 2 ou 3 minutes après le début de charge. Avec le ventilo qui s'emballe direct. Par contre si je déconnecte le chargeur, tout redevient normal après 30s à 60s.

Cependant, si mon ordi est chargé à 100%, voir 90%, et que je le mets en charge, là aucun problème, je peux rester cablé toute la journée.
Cela n'arrive que lorsque ma batterie est en dessous de 80/90% de charge. Autant vous dire que c'est vraiment problématique, je l'utilise en pro et perso.

Petite indication, j'ai deux chargeurs, et le problème existe avec les deux chargeurs. Donc cela ne vient pas du chargeur.

Une idée?


----------



## Sly54 (18 Octobre 2019)

Des chargeurs d'origine Apple ?
(parce que si ce sont deux chargeurs bas de gamme, alors le problème peut tout à fait venir des 2 chargeurs )

Fais une réinitialisation du contrôleur de gestion du système (SMC).


----------



## jeeb23 (18 Octobre 2019)

Chargeurs achetés chez un revendeur officiel Apple

Et déjà essayé la réinitialisation il y a déjà plusieurs mois, cela n'avait rien changé...


----------



## Sly54 (18 Octobre 2019)

Quel est l'état de la batterie ?
(regarde soit avec Coconut battery, soit par Information Système / Matériel / Alimentation)


----------



## jeeb23 (19 Octobre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Quel est l'état de la batterie ?
> (regarde soit avec Coconut battery, soit par Information Système / Matériel / Alimentation)



Batterie changée il y a 13 mois, chez un revendeur agréé. Voici ce qui est indiqué


Informations sur le modèle :

  Nº de série : D868172N0QJDNMHDF

  Fabricant  : SMP

  Nom de l’appareil : bq20z451

  Pack Lot Code : 0

  PCB Lot Code : 0

  Version du programme interne : 511

  Révision du matériel : 3

  Révision de pile : 1597

  Informations sur la charge :

  Charge restante (mAh) : 6714

  Charge complète : Non

  En cours de chargement : Oui

  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) : 6997

  Informations sur la santé :

  Comptage de cycles : 465

  Conditions : Normal

  Batterie installée : Oui

  Intensité de courant (mA) : 1098

  Tension (mV) : 12585



Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que je suis à 100%, et qu'il est indiqué: "Charge complète : Non"

Et quand je check mon moniteur d'activité, c'est kernel_task qui pompe à fond en gros

ok, correction, 100% de charge et ça indique "charge complète" maintenant


----------



## Sly54 (19 Octobre 2019)

Et la batterie semble en bon état. Mais 465 cycles en 13 mois, c'est impressionnant !


----------



## jeeb23 (21 Octobre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Et la batterie semble en bon état. Mais 465 cycles en 13 mois, c'est impressionnant !


La batterie a été changée en Septembre 2018. Je me suis même demandé si ce n'est pas à cause de cette nouvelle batterie. Mais de mémoire le problème n'est pas apparu juste après le changement mais quelques temps après...

Concernant la quantité de cycle, que peut-on déduire? A savoir que j'utilise énormément mon mac, mais qu'il est en charge presque en permanence (je sais que c'est conseillé pour la batterie justement pour éviter un nombre de cycle charge / décharge trop important. Donc c'est vraiment bizarre.


----------



## Sly54 (21 Octobre 2019)

jeeb23 a dit:


> Concernant la quantité de cycle, que peut-on déduire? A savoir que j'utilise énormément mon mac, mais qu'il est en charge presque en permanence (je sais que c'est conseillé pour la batterie justement pour éviter un nombre de cycle charge / décharge trop important. Donc c'est vraiment bizarre.


On peut déduire qu'elle fait plus de 1 charge par jour.
Mais si tu utilises ta machine 12 heures / jour et tous les jours de la semaine, alors c'est cohérent.


----------



## jeeb23 (21 Octobre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> On peut déduire qu'elle fait plus de 1 charge par jour.
> Mais si tu utilises ta machine 12 heures / jour et tous les jours de la semaine, alors c'est cohérent.



Même si je suis en charge presque permanente? Au bureau je suis en charge 75% du temps, et chez moi pas loin du meme nombre. Surtout maintenant qu'il chauffe en permanence lorsqu'il est en cours de charge, j'essaie de le garder le plus possible à 100%. Donc premiere chose que je fais, je le branche (le comble pour un laptop, mais bon pas le choix...)


----------



## jeeb23 (22 Octobre 2019)

J'ai oublié un détail: le câble de mon chargeur et le chargeur sont extrêmement chauds. Au point qu'on peut se brûler si on touche l'embout aimanté qui relie le câble au mac


----------



## Sly54 (22 Octobre 2019)

Charger nonstop le Mac ne me gène pas, c'est ce qui est préconisé par Apple. Après, ça chauffe. Je n'ai pas de chargeur branché pour voir si le mien est brûlant. Je regarderai plus tard.


----------



## jeeb23 (28 Octobre 2019)

Personne du coup avec le même problème et une explication? :/


----------



## AxelVV (3 Janvier 2020)

Salut à tous, 
J'ai peut être un élément de réponse, parce que j'ai été confronté au même problème avec mon macbook air 3.1 sur lequel je viens de changer la batterie et le SSD. Il surchauffait vachement et ramait carrément en charge, et je viens de résoudre le problème tout simplement en désactivant le mode sombre de Finder donc: 
- Êtes vous en mode sombre sur Finder ? 
- La désactivation du mode sombre améliore-t-elle les choses? 

A priori le mode sombre est disponible pour beaucoup de machines sans réellement être adaptée, et la carte graphique entraîne la surchauffe .....

Bonne soirée


----------

